# Early Muzzleloader Hunt



## buckeye024 (Apr 14, 2006)

Anyone know how many deer were harvested so far during the Early Muzzleloader Hunt? I hunted Mon & Tues. with a few guys in Wildcat Hollow. There were not many hunters, as far as I could tell. And, I didn't hear very many shots over those 2 days.


----------



## catfisherman (Jun 14, 2004)

i hunted shawnee state forest the 1st 2 days and didnt hear but maybe a dozen shots total, my buddy seen two does, but some guy spooked them as he was waiting on them to get closer 300+ yards away. i didnt seen anything. i talked with the lady at the check in station and she said that they had 2 11 points and a nice 10 checked in


----------



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

I hunted the Wildcat Hollow hunt and I counted about 40 shots on Monday and Tuesday. We all saw deer but no shooter bucks. Also saw a lot of poeple. We were hunting the south east side of Wildcat Hollow. We did end up with one doe. I could have shot a few different bucks but they all were forks or spikes.


----------



## buckeye024 (Apr 14, 2006)

Officer at Wildcat Hollow said 90 deer by Wednesday noon. Also said, its about the same as last year.


----------



## buckeye024 (Apr 14, 2006)

Chopiq, you probably saw my group. LOL. I have that property on CR4, next road over from the Best's, near the C-square shop. How are you guys looking for gun season? Still going to put on a big drive? Your drive helps the hunting at my place!


----------



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

Buckeye, naw we aren't big on drives. Actualy the place I hunt is about a mile from Shews Orchard. Lot of people hitting the cornfields. I couldn't believe the lack of acorns. I saw squirrels dragging corn into the woods all the time we were down there. Going to be a tough year on the deer with no acorns.


----------



## buckeye024 (Apr 14, 2006)

CHOPIQ, You're right about the acorns. I didn't see many either. The apple orchard across the street doesn't have any apples either. Many of their blossoms were killed by the late freeze in the spring. The rest have been harvested. You must hunt down near that bottom where CR4 crosses wolf creek on the "s'' turn and has a huge cornfield right there.

Someone on here hunts a big private farm near me and they put on huge drives during gun season, for some reason I thought it was you, especially when you said SE side of Wolf Creek Wildlife....


----------

